# من أجل الأرض Earth hour, Vote Earth



## م.محمد الكردي (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

من اجل الأرض ، صوت لها وأغلق الأنوار لساعة واحد

مبادرة عالمية لمزيد من المعلومات

http://www.earthhour.org/home/


----------



## طالب الهندسة (23 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا (ان الله لا يحب المفسدين)


----------



## ahmed morshidy (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا اخى مز محمد
ممكن بس اعرف معلومات أكتر عن نتيجة الاستفتاء ده


----------



## sayed00 (23 مارس 2009)

فعلا نحن محتاجين الى الظلام لنحس بالنعمة و ايضا نحمى البيئة

من عمل فى هذا المجال (انتاج الكهرباء) يعرف مدى التكلفة الاثر البيئى لها 

لذلك لاد من وقفة مع النفس


----------



## سبع الليل (23 مارس 2009)

فعلاً الوضع المناخي والبيئي للأرض بدأ يتزايد سوءاً 

والسبب كله من طمع الإنسان


----------



## محمد ابو ريم (23 مارس 2009)

تدري ويش اللي يزعل لما تكون في عملك ويوجد هناك شبابيك مبرغله تدخل الضوء وتبقي الحراره خارجا
ويجيبون ستاير ويحجبون الضوء
المهم أنا مع الحمله أطفي الأنوار في حجرة الصف (مدرس ) وأشيل الستاير وأخلي الطلاب في إضاءه طبيعيه + توعيه بأن هذه نعمة نستخدمه في الليل ولا يصح التبذير والإسراف رغم إنتقاد المشرفين لكن الله يعين خلوني أحس إني غريب
شكرا لك


----------



## عاشقة تراب الأقصى (23 مارس 2009)

حياك الله أخي المشرف م.محمد الكردي ,,,, 
أما عن نفسي , فلن أقوم باطفاء الأنوار أبدا ,,,, 
لأننا ..........
لأننا ..........
لأننا ..........
لأننا بالكاد نرى الكهرباء أصلا .........

ومازلنا نعيش تحت ذلك الحصار الظالم ,,,,,,,,
ومازالت الكهرباء تقطع بشكل كبير ,,,,,,,,,,
فإذا ما وجدت الكهرباء فلا , ولن أطفيء الأنوار أبدا ,,,,,,,, 
ولقد كرهت منظر الظلام ........

بوركتم ,,,


----------



## مصعب الهويدي (23 مارس 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_والله أثر حقيقي مخيف ويجب على الكل الانتباه_


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (23 مارس 2009)

تحياتي لمشرفنا الكريم على الموضوع الارشادي .... ولكن مع أسفي الكبير لك ابلغك أنّي لن اطفئ انوار البيت ... لما نعانيه من الحرمان الكبير من الطاقة الكهربائية في بلدنا.


----------



## المهندسه ليى (23 مارس 2009)

مشكور على المبادرة الراقية و مشكور على الموضوع 
تحياتي


----------



## abdolkadr (23 مارس 2009)

الله المعين لو كنت على بحر فلا تسرف في مائه 
ان المسرفين كانوا اخوان الشياطين وكان الشيطان لربه كفورا
الله المعين


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 مارس 2009)

مبادرة طيبة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام نورالدين (24 مارس 2009)

أخي محمد 
تبين أن الموقع ممنوع في سوريا ، ولم نتمكم من رؤيته والاطلاع على محتوياته وكذلك التصويت ...

شكراً لك على كل حال .

ورغم ذلك الكهرباء تقطع ساعة يومياً من الشبكة العامة وباستمرار ....


----------



## عصام نورالدين (24 مارس 2009)

ملاحظة إلى الأخ عبد القادر abdolkadr : 
قال الله تعالى : [ إن المبذرين كانوا إخوان الشياطين ] صدق الله العظيم .....
أما المسرفين فعليهم إثم عدم الحفاظ على النعمة ، وهدرها ,.......
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديثه مع أحد الصحابة وكان يحدثه عن الوضوء : { لا تسرف ولوكنت على نهر جار }...


----------



## eeeman (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المبادرة لكن نحن راح نعمرها ونصلحها باذن الواحد الأحد وحبيت أعرف المزيد عن الموضوع لكن الموقع ممنوع في بلدي أيضا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (24 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم للمرور

بالنسبة للأخوة الذين اشتكو مشكلة انقطاع الكهرباء .... معكم حق الله يكون بعونكم فلقد مرت علي أيام

في فلسطين درست للامتحانات بدون نور ، على الشنبر ههههههههههههه والشمعة ...

لكن أيضا أجدد لكم الدعوة لأن الأثر السلبي لاستهلاك الكهرباء هو أثر عام فلا بأس بساعة إضافية ههههههههههه

وربما يكون حظكم جيد وتكون الكهرباء مقطوعة أصلا في ذلك الموعد ..... 

حياكم الله جميعا ...


----------



## اراس الكردي (24 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي محمد الكردي
بس احنا ما قصرنا
صارلنا سنين عايشين في الظلمة 
والكهرباء الموجودة عندنا هي كهرباء مولدات ولساعات قليلة


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (24 مارس 2009)

فكرة جيدة ...لكنها منفذة لينا اجباريا ..احيانا الكهرباء تقطع لساعات عدة في اليوم الواحد..


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (24 مارس 2009)

_السلام عليكم_
_نعم مهم إن الله لا يحب المفسدين..أشاطر المبادرة_


----------



## العقاب الهرم (24 مارس 2009)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (24 مارس 2009)

يسلمووووووووووووووووو


----------



## سنا الأمل (24 مارس 2009)

الحمد لله على هذه النعمة 
ولكن يجب ان نحس عندما نكون في هذا الظلام باخواننا في فلسطيييييييييييين 
بوركت اخي الكريم


----------



## فاتح روما (24 مارس 2009)

مبادره طيبه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (24 مارس 2009)

اللهم احمي ارضنا وانشر في ربوعها السلام


----------



## محمد حسيين (24 مارس 2009)

شكــــــــــــرا لك مشــــــــــــرفنا الفـــــــــــــــــــــــــاضـــل
تحيــــــــــاتـــي ,,,,


----------



## بن مرتع (25 مارس 2009)

شكرا" لك مشرفنا الفاضل


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا ايضاً لن اطفئ الأنوار لأننا في العراق لا نحصل على الكهرباء الى في ساعات قليلة
والله المستعان


----------



## م.محمود جمال (25 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (26 مارس 2009)

حقا والله انها لنعمة تستحق منا الشكر


----------



## قندس (28 مارس 2009)

اما بتيجي الكهرباء كم ساعه في اليوم لعيونك بطفيها هي خربانه وخربانه


----------



## bobstar65 (28 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي
متعودين منك هذا واكثر من المواضيع الهامه
:20: :20: :77: :77:
سلام


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (28 مارس 2009)

تحية لكل من شارك ...

الخلاصة : الترشيد في كل شيء دوما مطلوب ...


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (29 مارس 2009)

المتابعة في المشاركة التالية:

النتائج ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=126536


----------

